# Scout's sweater



## navigator9 (Jan 11, 2017)

Well, it turns out that Mr. Scout has some definite ideas as to what he likes and doesn't like in clothing. He does not like things that have to go over his head, and things with armholes that his little legs have to go through. He gets panicky when he gets stuck inside them. So I've been looking for a sweater pattern that avoids those features. I saw a crocheted sweater that looked perfect, but with no pattern, so I got some leftover yarn I had and experimented with a prototype. I finished it this morning, and it fits pretty well, and he seems to be OK with the neckband, which is the only part that goes over his head. I'm anxious to give it a try with some pretty yarn, and also to try the knitted pattern that I found. I'm posting this not so much for you to see the sweater, but to see how cute he looks in it. 

A quick funny story. I've been working with him on some easy commands. We're working on "sit", and he does really well with it...at times. I've been trying to figure out why he does it consistently sometimes, but not others, and I think I finally have it figured out. If he's next to me on the couch, and I want him to sit for a treat, he always sits, every time. If we're in the kitchen, and I ask him to sit, he never does, unless I push on his butt. Today, we were in the living room, and he was on the floor next to me, I had a carrot for him and asked him to sit. He jumped up onto the couch and sat! The light bulb went on in my head, and I finally realized that the vinyl kitchen floor, and my hardwood floors are too cold for his little tush! LOL So he's smarter that I thought he was. Now I'm anxious to see if he'll sit on the floor in summer, when the floor warms up to his liking. Such a smart boy!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh, your pics are terminal cuteness overload! I love him! 

Edit -- Your floor might be cold, but it might also be too slick for him when he sits, so he feels insecure. My pups' butts can slide backwards when they sit on my polished concrete floor.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 11, 2017)

So cute, and yes they are smart. I keep a bed in the kitchen or my girl doesn't like it. However, we have on cupboard that the heat register was re-directed underneath so when the furnace kicks in she'll run out there and lay where the heat blows out.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 11, 2017)

My Greta also hates putting her little princess bum on any surface that's not carpeted and warm.  Dogs, amiright?


----------



## mommycarlson (Jan 11, 2017)

that one floppy ear, it just wiggles right into your heart


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 11, 2017)

It could also be that he associates the sit command to the couch, and has not quite caught on it can apply anywhere - which is why he got on the couch when you are in the living room but he does not want to leave the kitchen to sit when you are not going with him.

He is adorable.  Makes me miss having a dog so much


----------



## lsg (Jan 11, 2017)

He is too tiny to be a scout, but he sure is cute.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 11, 2017)

Navigator, I love what you will do for your little boy. He's looking awfully stylish


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 11, 2017)

I think that sweater looks great, you did a really good job for a prototype. He looks very cute in the red sweater. Now you can make him lots of colors!!


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 11, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Oh, your pics are terminal cuteness overload! I love him!
> 
> Edit -- Your floor might be cold, but it might also be too slick for him when he sits, so he feels insecure. My pups' butts can slide backwards when they sit on my polished concrete floor.


He is pretty irresistible, isn't he? 



shunt2011 said:


> So cute, and yes they are smart. I keep a bed in the kitchen or my girl doesn't like it. However, we have on cupboard that the heat register was re-directed underneath so when the furnace kicks in she'll run out there and lay where the heat blows out.


Yes, they just love to be warm, the cat also will seek out any puddle of sunshine and soak up all of it's warmth.



BlackDog said:


> My Greta also hates putting her little princess bum on any surface that's not carpeted and warm.  Dogs, amiright?


"princess bum" LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mommycarlson said:


> that one floppy ear, it just wiggles right into your heart


I know, I think he flops that one ear on purpose just to look even cuter!



kchaystack said:


> He is adorable.  Makes me miss having a dog so much


I hope you get to have another one some day. The last time I had a dog I was about twelve, and I didn't realize how much I'd missed it either. 



lsg said:


> He is too tiny to be a scout, but he sure is cute.


Shh...he has no idea that he's small!



dibbles said:


> Navigator, I love what you will do for your little boy. He's looking awfully stylish


He does, doesn't he? Such a handsome boy.



cmzaha said:


> I think that sweater looks great, you did a really good job for a prototype. He looks very cute in the red sweater. Now you can make him lots of colors!!


Yes, and I have some fleece, too. Oh, there will be more outfits to come! LOL

Thanks to all of you for sharing my enthusiasm over finally getting to have a dog again after all this time. It's been worth the wait.


----------



## earlene (Jan 11, 2017)

He looks so cozy in the little sweater!  I'd not want to put my bare butt on my porcelain tile floors, I can tell you!  I don't blame him one bit!

With so little cushioning between his ribs and those big buttons, I wonder if he might get uncomfortable if he tries to lie down on that side?  Maybe a bit of Velcro would be less of an irritant should he decide he wants to lie on this right side?  Just a thought.  I'm sort of like the princess and the pea, so I think of those things.

When my granddaughter had a chihuahua, we made her two outfits: Pajamas & the most adorable little dress.  It was so much fun.  And she looked so cute in them.


----------



## BeesKnees (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh my, he's quite the handsome little devil!  What a lovely sweater you've made him too!  

I'm glad to hear the latest in the adventures of Navigator and Scout.


----------

